# Sendung hr - Erlebnis Hessen - Der Kampf um den Wald



## Mountain77 (29. Dezember 2020)

Zustandsbericht zum Hessischen Forst/Wald. Find Ess bisher recht interessant, aber auch erschreckend.








						erlebnis hessen – Der Kampf um den Wald
					

Es steht nicht gut um den hessischen Wald. Fichten sterben massenhaft ab, der Borkenkäfer ist kaum mehr aufzuhalten, Buchen brechen in sich zusammen.  Erschütternde Bilder zeigen sich im – auf die Fläche gerechnet – waldreichsten Bundesland.




					www.hr-fernsehen.de


----------

